# Severum with red pest



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

What is the best way to treat a gold severum with red pest. I have doubled up on the aquarium salt and am using melafix. He seems to be somewhat better but has not eaten for 2 weeks and also is still having balance issues. does raising the temp help at all currently the tank is at 80F. I saw on line that it should be treated with an anti-biotic the only this I can buy locally is the melafix

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most petsmart is selling antibiotics over the counter now. I'm petco would be to.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

All i have local is petco and they recommended the melafix


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IME, Petco workers dont know much about fish except how to net and bag. I wouldn't trust their recommendations regarding meds and get what you've read about on the internet.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

I looked through all the med that they had a petco and the only one that had any antibacterial properties was the melafix. The good news is that Nemo starting eating last night for the first time in 2 wks and all the red streaks on his fins seems to be gone.


----------

